# Where to buy Isomac Tea in the UK?



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi All

Just wondering if anyone has any recomendations of places to buy an Isomac Tea machine in the UK? I narrowed down my choices and was settled on this machine but am struggling to find a supplier.

Coffeeitalia and myespresso both do the machine but having read some horror stories on here about these guys I'm reluctant to use them.

Traders Coffee in Surbiton used to do the machine but not at the moment. I'm waiting to hear back from them on whether they can still order them and what price they would be.

If I can't source on it's back to the drawing board...

Cheers

WG


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi WG

I'm sure not all transactions are disasters, so don't be put off entirely.

Machine purchases should be straight forward. Are you in a position to be able to collect the machine (from the Midlands)?

I'm sure there are many happy customers, otherwise the businesses would not be still trading

Have you contacted Bella Barista or Fairfax Coffee?

Both have (or may still) stocked this product in the past


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Funny you should say that Glen. I had been reasoning the same thing myself. The only alternatives I could find were eBay sellers who are also overseas or giving up on the Tea. I sent an email to coffeeitalia and got a quick reply so I have ordered from them. The two common complaints I heard about them were that they followed the Italian way of being on holiday for a fortnight over the summer (and being uncontactable) and poor repairs/servicing. Given that their price was so much lower than the alternatives though, I figure that I could afford to get it repaired locally if I had a problem and still be in pocket. If something major goes wrong and it needs to be returned I am happy pursuing a refund through my credit card company.

They called me up on the following day to confirm the order and inform me it would be delivered next week. On Wed I got an email with my tracking number and an expected delivery date of Monday (tomorrow). So far it seems fine and as I would expect. I am just hoping I don't have any problems with the machine that can't be handled by me.

WG


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing a photo of it on the worktop when you receive it


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Looking forward to seeing a photo of it on the worktop when you receive it


It's certainly hefty! I'll see what I can do with a pic (still at work at the moment). The machine arrived on time and as expected. It's the very newest version (as promised) although not the version for the US market with the cool-touch steam wands. Even came with an adapter plug in the box (as this is an Italian-made machine after all). So far I can't fault CoffeeItalia. Just hoping nothing goes wrong with it...

The machine itself is everything I hoped. I had a Gaggia Cubika for a long time before this and this is a step up in every way. Steaming milk and pulling shots simultaneously is great. The shots are already better than the Cubika with little practice. Hopefully there is more improvement to come...

Milk steaming is another matter. There's so much power I am struggling to not heat the milk too quickly, or produce huge bubbles. Definitely some practice in order. Think I'll be looking over the advice threads on this forum...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

WobblyGoblin said:


> Milk steaming is another matter. There's so much power I am struggling to not heat the milk too quickly, or produce huge bubbles. Definitely some practice in order. Think I'll be looking over the advice threads on this forum...


Adjust the pressurestat?

This might be relevant http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/isomac-tea-is-my-pressurestat-dead-t4773.html


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

As requested, Glenn - a photo. It's a bit sketchy (from my phone) but I was rushing out this morning after another frustrating milk-steaming session.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice indeed


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

What a great machine


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm very glad to see that you had a good experience with Coffee Italia. I bought my Tea from them about eighteen months ago and had the devil of a problem getting them to respond etc. etc. etc.

That said, I am still delighted with it and (thanks to Glenn) I am able to make a brilliant cup of coffee.

I'm interested in what makes yours the latest model. What is new? I have fitted sleeves to both wands to reduce the burn potential but that's all.

Congratulations on your new setup. I just sold my Isomac grinder as I have a Mazzer Mini Electronic.

DB


----------

